# PSG: ecco Mbabbè. Al Monaco andranno 180 milioni.



## admin (10 Agosto 2017)

PSG senza limiti e senza freni. Dopo Neymar, il club francese si è assicurato anche M'Bappè. Come riportato da diverse testate nazionali ed estere, nella giornata di ieri si è tenuto un incontro tra Henrique ed PSG e Jorge Mendes che cura gli affari del Monaco. Si sono poste le basi per il trasferimento dell'attaccante nel club parigino. Al Monaco andranno ben 180 milioni di euro.


----------



## neoxes (10 Agosto 2017)

400M per due giocatori, praticamente tutto il fatturato di quest'anno. Voglio vedere come rientrano nel FFP.


----------



## Anguus (10 Agosto 2017)

Non è che quel ragazzotto uruguaiano coi capelli lunghi vi avanza poi??..


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> 400M per due giocatori, praticamente tutto il fatturato di quest'anno. Voglio vedere come rientrano nel FFP.



Sono meno di 150 milioni d'incidenza a bilancio, in realtà. Sempre tanti, certo.


----------



## neoxes (10 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sono meno di 150 milioni d'incidenza a bilancio, in realtà. Sempre tanti, certo.



Sono più di 222M sicuro, perché se paghi la clausola non puoi spalmarla su più esercizi. L'unico che possono spalmare è Mbappé, ma anche pagandolo in 3 anni, sono altri 60M, quindi 282M in totale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2017)

Non credevo partisse quest'estate. Spero faccia la fine di Martial


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Mi piacerebbe sapere se Mendes ci sta perculando o cosa....ci ha fatto prendere Silva a 38 milioni che sarà pure un buon prospetto ma è tutt'altro che pronto. Ha spinto per Sanches rischiando di farci spendere 50 milioni. Ha provato a rifilarlo Costa per 6 putridi mesi... bah.. .


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Sono più di 222M sicuro, perché se paghi la clausola non puoi spalmarla su più esercizi. L'unico che possono spalmare è Mbappé, ma anche pagandolo in 3 anni, sono altri 60M, quindi 282M in totale.



Non parlo di rateizzazioni e movimenti di cassa, ma di ammortamenti, che valgono anche per le clausole pagate sull'unghia.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se Mendes ci sta perculando o cosa....ci ha fatto prendere Silva a 38 milioni che sarà pure un buon prospetto ma è tutt'altro che pronto. Ha spinto per Sanches rischiando di farci spendere 50 milioni. Ha provato a rifilarlo Costa per 6 putridi mesi... bah.. .



Quindi avrebbe dovuto offrirci Mbappé a 180? È un affare migliore Mbappé a 180 o Andrè Silva a 38?


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se Mendes ci sta perculando o cosa....ci ha fatto prendere Silva a 38 milioni che sarà pure un buon prospetto ma è tutt'altro che pronto. Ha spinto per Sanches rischiando di farci spendere 50 milioni. Ha provato a rifilarlo Costa per 6 putridi mesi... bah.. .



in che senso?


----------



## Wildbone (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se Mendes ci sta perculando o cosa....ci ha fatto prendere Silva a 38 milioni che sarà pure un buon prospetto ma è tutt'altro che pronto. Ha spinto per Sanches rischiando di farci spendere 50 milioni. Ha provato a rifilarlo Costa per 6 putridi mesi... bah.. .



Mendes è furbo, bisognerebbe non fidarsi di chi è abituato ad agire nei salottini di potere più prestigiosi. Questo ha visto che il Milan aveva a disposizione tanti soldi e un progetto sicuramente interessante per i giovani della sua scuderia, perciò non ha perso tempo e ha proposto giocatori che hanno bisogno di giocare di più o di indossare maglie più "mediatiche". Di certo, non ci porterà i suoi pesi massimi.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mendes è furbo, bisognerebbe non fidarsi di chi è abituato ad agire nei salottini di potere più prestigiosi. Questo ha visto che il Milan aveva a disposizione tanti soldi e un progetto sicuramente interessante per i giovani della sua scuderia, perciò non ha perso tempo e ha proposto giocatori che hanno bisogno di giocare di più o di indossare maglie più "mediatiche". Di certo, non ci porterà i suoi pesi massimi.



Mendes ha portato i suoi "pesi massimi" a Monaco, Zenit, Valencia, Man City, Porto. L'AC Milan non può rientrare nel novero di questo gruppo di clubs? Troppo povero? Poco prestigioso?
Basta che paghi, e Mendes ti porta il giocatore anche in Burundi. Certo, se poi pretendiamo che ci offra una promessa (perché se Andrè Silva è una promessa, Mbappé cos'è? ) per quasi 200 milioni...


----------



## neoxes (10 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non parlo di rateizzazioni e movimenti di cassa, ma di ammortamenti, che valgono anche per le clausole pagate sull'unghia.



Non contano nulla gli ammortamenti, se paghi la clausola hai un bel -222M a bilancio, stop. Gli ammortamenti entrano in ballo dopo.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Quindi avrebbe dovuto offrirci Mbappé a 180? È un affare migliore Mbappé a 180 o Andrè Silva a 38?


Ho scritto che doveva offrirci Mbappé? É possibile avere un opinione diversa dalla tua o é delitto? É possibile farsi 2 domande su in mercato attaccanti che ci sta vedendo come spettatori impotenti o cosa? Pensi davvero che Silva possa essere in titolare ad oggi? Dai su Cutrone é piú pronto lo vedrebbe pure un cieco. A noi servono certezze.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> 400M per due giocatori, praticamente tutto il fatturato di quest'anno. Voglio vedere come rientrano nel FFP.



Ti sei perso un pezzo , naymar non è pagato da loro


----------



## Wildbone (10 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mendes ha portato i suoi "pesi massimi" a Monaco, Zenit, Valencia, Man City, Porto. L'AC Milan non può rientrare nel novero di questo gruppo di clubs? Troppo povero? Poco prestigioso?
> Basta che paghi, e Mendes ti porta il giocatore anche in Burundi. Certo, se poi pretendiamo che ci offra una promessa (perché se Andrè Silva è una promessa, Mbappé cos'è? ) per quasi 200 milioni...



Intanto, stante le cose, ci ha portato Silva (tutt'altro che un peso massimo, allo stato attuale) e ci ha offerto Sanches (prospetto stellare ma fumosissimo, oltre che ai margini del progetto bavarese) e Costa (che è stato allontanato dal Chelsea e cerca un campo d'allenamento -a prezzi folli- fino a gennaio, quando il suo Atletico se lo riprenderà). Se questo non è trattarci come oasi di ripiego...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non contano nulla gli ammortamenti, se paghi la clausola hai un bel -222M a bilancio, stop. Gli ammortamenti entrano in ballo dopo.



Ragazzi che confusione state facendo ? Naymar non l ha pagato il PSG


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso un pezzo , naymar non è pagato da loro



No Lollo lo hanno anche detto in conferenza che la clausola é pagata dal PSG.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che doveva offrirci Mbappé? É possibile avere un opinione diversa dalla tua o é delitto? É possibile farsi 2 domande su in mercato attaccanti che ci sta vedendo come spettatori impotenti o cosa? Pensi davvero che Silva possa essere in titolare ad oggi? Dai su Cutrone é piú pronto lo vedrebbe pure un cieco. A noi servono certezze.



Tu hai parlato di Mendes. Che centravanti ha, a parte Diego Costa? Quello ci ha offerto.


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se Mendes ci sta perculando o cosa....ci ha fatto prendere Silva a 38 milioni che sarà pure un buon prospetto ma è tutt'altro che pronto. Ha spinto per Sanches rischiando di farci spendere 50 milioni. Ha provato a rifilarlo Costa per 6 putridi mesi... bah.. .



idea... non sarà mai così ma unisci questo:


> nella giornata di ieri si è tenuto un incontro tra Henrique ed PSG e *Jorge Mendes che cura gli affari del Monaco*. Si sono poste le basi per il trasferimento dell'attaccante nel club parigino. Al Monaco andranno ben 180 milioni di euro.


a questo:


> Bacca: c'è anche il Monaco, Può sostituire Mbappè.



ed esce fuori una cosa del tipo un accordo tra Fassone e Mendes per strapagare Silva in cambio della liberazione da Bacca.
molto fantasiosa come cosa... ma vediamo dove e a quanto va Bacca...


----------



## sballotello (10 Agosto 2017)

con una cifra del genere si accorderanno per rateizzare.


----------



## neoxes (10 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso un pezzo , naymar non è pagato da loro





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che confusione state facendo ? Naymar non l ha pagato il PSG





krull ha scritto:


> No Lollo lo hanno anche detto in conferenza che la clausola é pagata dal PSG.



Appunto, dobbiamo vedere come verranno inserite le cose a bilancio, la questione non finisce mica così.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Tu hai parlato di Mendes. Che centravanti ha, a parte Diego Costa? Quello ci ha offerto.


Non ci siamo capiti. Ci ha offerto Diego Costa per 6 mesi. Bacca é stato contattato dal Monaco a detta del suo procuratore. Oggi viene fuori che Il Monaco sarebbe interessato a Bacca per sostituire Mbappé...a me sembra che invece Bacca é Falcao siano identici come tipologia. Siamo sicuri che questa "collaborazione" con Mendes non partorisce una boiata assurda come Falcao? Perché davvero non lo capirei mai...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo capiti. Ci ha offerto Diego Costa per 6 mesi. Bacca é stato contattato dal Monaco a detta del suo procuratore. Oggi viene fuori che Il Monaco sarebbe interessato a Bacca per sostituire Mbappé...a me sembra che invece Bacca é Falcao siano identici come tipologia. Siamo sicuri che questa "collaborazione" con Mendes non partorisce una boiata assurda come Falcao? Perché davvero non lo capirei mai...



Lo dissi e lo ripeto...per me ci sono buone possibilità


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> 400M per due giocatori, praticamente tutto il fatturato di quest'anno. Voglio vedere come rientrano nel FFP.



Rientrano pagando la solita polpetta, ormai la UEFA non dirige più il calcio e diventata una
banca del calcio, peggio di cosa nostra un marciume allucinante,questa barzelletta del FFP 
fa veramente ridere anche perchè i costi dei giocatori sono triplicati e le big per fare un mercato
''normale'' viaggiano a botte di 100/200 milioni a stagione, se dovessero sottostare all' FFP
si bloccherebbe tutto il business e i primi a non volerlo sono propio quelli della UEFA.


----------



## Mika (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> 400M per due giocatori, praticamente tutto il fatturato di quest'anno. Voglio vedere come rientrano nel FFP.



I 222 M di euro di Neymar non vanno a bilancio perché li ha pagati Neymar tramite sponsor del Qatar, il PSG ha pagato solo i 40M al padre-procuratore per la commissione.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> I 222 M di euro di Neymar non vanno a bilancio perché li ha pagati Neymar tramite sponsor del Qatar, il PSG ha pagato solo i 40M al padre-procuratore per la commissione.


Ancora con sta storia...non é vero. Lo hanno pure detto alla conferenza di presentazione di Neymar. La clausola é stata pagata dal PSG


----------



## Mic (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che doveva offrirci Mbappé? É possibile avere un opinione diversa dalla tua o é delitto? É possibile farsi 2 domande su in mercato attaccanti che ci sta vedendo come spettatori impotenti o cosa? Pensi davvero che Silva possa essere in titolare ad oggi? Dai su Cutrone é piú pronto lo vedrebbe pure un cieco. A noi servono certezze.



Assolutamente d'accordo, vorrei sapere in quanti spenderebbero effettivamente 38 mln per andre' dopo averlo visto.
Spero di sbagliarmi ma non so se ne vale 10, ha grossissimi problemi a tirare....
Attendiamo qualche partita ma se questo affare l'avesse fatto il condor si starebbe gridando allo scandalo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, vorrei sapere in quanti spenderebbero effettivamente 38 mln per andre' dopo averlo visto.
> Spero di sbagliarmi ma non so se ne vale 10, ha grossissimi problemi a tirare....
> Attendiamo qualche partita ma se questo affare l'avesse fatto il condor si starebbe gridando allo scandalo.



Grossissimi problemi a tirare....uno zoppo insomma


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2017)

Questo FFP lo tolgano, a questo punto dai, è ridicola la cosa.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Grossissimi problemi a tirare....uno zoppo insomma



Ha evidenti difetti in coordinazione. Prepara male il corpo e carica male la gamba. Ieri sul gol sbagliato non aveva colpe perché la palla gli ha rimbalzato malissimo e gli é finita sotto ma una buona coordinazione gli avrebbe permesso almeno una Potenza migliore. Da fermo calcia bene com' è testimonia il rigore e il tiro in avvio di secondo tempo ma in corsa non riesce ad accorciare bene il passo senza finire col corpo in posizione errata.


----------



## uolfetto (10 Agosto 2017)

ancora con sta storia che la clausola non l'ha pagato il psg? comunque si vedrà a bilancio se ce la faranno a rientrare, altrimenti scatteranno le sanzioni/limitazioni. ma non credo che un club come il psg non si sia fatto i suoi conti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ha evidenti difetti in coordinazione. Prepara male il corpo e carica male la gamba. Ieri sul gol sbagliato non aveva colpe perché la palla gli ha rimbalzato malissimo e gli é finita sotto ma una buona coordinazione gli avrebbe permesso almeno una Potenza migliore. Da fermo calcia bene com' è testimonia il rigore e il tiro in avvio di secondo tempo ma in corsa non riesce ad accorciare bene il passo senza finire col corpo in posizione errata.



Eh con il lavoro, la costanza e la determinazione si può fare tutto...premetto che comunque non la vedo cosi tragica, ad esempio il gol con la Nuova Zelanda non è da tutti. è indubbio comunque che tante cose ancora le sbaglia, però insomma...non la farei nera come la fanno tanti (non parlo di te). Inoltre ha delle attenuanti..


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Grossissimi problemi a tirare....uno zoppo insomma





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Eh con il lavoro, la costanza e la determinazione si può fare tutto...premetto che comunque non la vedo cosi tragica, ad esempio il gol con la Nuova Zelanda non è da tutti. è indubbio comunque che tante cose ancora le sbaglia, però insomma...non la farei nera come la fanno tanti (non parlo di te). Inoltre ha delle attenuanti..



Si si certo ma se ti é capitato di leggere qualche mio intervento in merito saprai che mi piace molto però é innegabile che si tratta di un prospetto che richiede uno o due anni di sgrezzamento tecnico e tattico. Fisicamente é molto dotato perché ha forze e velocità e non ha paura nei contrasti o nei duelli fisici. Purtroppo però noi non abbiamo uno o due anni. Serve uno prontissimo lí davanti


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, vorrei sapere in quanti spenderebbero effettivamente 38 mln per andre' dopo averlo visto.
> Spero di sbagliarmi ma non so se ne vale 10, ha grossissimi problemi a tirare....
> Attendiamo qualche partita ma se questo affare l'avesse fatto il condor si starebbe gridando allo scandalo.



Lo capisci vero che siamo al 10 agosto e già state dando giudizi su giocatori che non hanno manco preso parte a una gara ufficiale facendo così il gioco dei giornalai? Poi non vi lamentate quando Andre Silva al primo gol sbagliato sarà nel calderone, è stata tutta colpa vostra


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Sono più di 222M sicuro, perché se paghi la clausola non puoi spalmarla su più esercizi. L'unico che possono spalmare è Mbappé, ma anche pagandolo in 3 anni, sono altri 60M, quindi 282M in totale.



Senza contare l'ingaggio, poi


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che confusione state facendo ? Naymar non l ha pagato il PSG



è comunque una pagliacciata, anzi così ancora di più.

chi la reputa una cosa normale si merita i cartellini a 300 mln e gli stipendi a 40, così anche noi non ci ripigliamo più.


----------



## neoxes (10 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> è comunque una pagliacciata, anzi così ancora di più.
> 
> chi la reputa una cosa normale si merita i cartellini a 300 mln e gli stipendi a 40, così anche noi non ci ripigliamo più.



Ma guarda, non la reputo una cosa normale, ma nemmeno mi scandalizzo. Se uno vuole investire certe cifre è giusto che le investa, l'importante è che ci siano determinati paletti e, soprattutto, che questi paletti vengano rispettati.

Vuoi comprare Neymar a 200M e dargli 30M l'anno? Bene, fallo, ma deve essere sostenibile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si si certo ma se ti é capitato di leggere qualche mio intervento in merito saprai che mi piace molto però é innegabile che si tratta di un prospetto che richiede uno o due anni di sgrezzamento tecnico e tattico. Fisicamente é molto dotato perché ha forze e velocità e non ha paura nei contrasti o nei duelli fisici. Purtroppo però noi non abbiamo uno o due anni. Serve uno prontissimo lí davanti



Eh sicuramente mi son perso qualche tuo commento...ce ne sono troppi da leggere Comunque si, avevo scritto pure io che il top servirebbe anche x dargli tranquillità


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Lo capisci vero che siamo al 10 agosto e già state dando giudizi su giocatori che non hanno manco preso parte a una gara ufficiale facendo così il gioco dei giornalai? Poi non vi lamentate quando Andre Silva al primo gol sbagliato sarà nel calderone, è stata tutta colpa vostra



ma appunto. poi leggere di utenti che spiegano come calciare a un giocatore che ha fatto 5 gol in 10 presenze in champion e 8 in 12 in nazionale fa abbastanza ridere....


----------



## Mika (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia...non é vero. Lo hanno pure detto alla conferenza di presentazione di Neymar. La clausola é stata pagata dal PSG



Ah scusa, non lo sapevo, non ho visto la conferenza stampa, in quei giorni ho staccato la spina dal calcio in TV 

A questo punto il FFP è ancora più inutile di come scrivevo tempo fa.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Grossissimi problemi a tirare....uno zoppo insomma





mil77 ha scritto:


> ma appunto. poi leggere di utenti che spiegano come calciare a un giocatore che ha fatto 5 gol in 10 presenze in champion e 8 in 12 in nazionale fa abbastanza ridere....



Guarda bene i gol che ha fatto. La meccanica sul tiro in corsa é carente, migliorabile ovvio ma carente. Ha fatto tantissimi gol di testa e diversi su rigore. A memoria non mi pare proprio di ricordare gol da fuori area o comunque in corsa di collo pieno Nuova Zelanda a parte...Ps..3 degli 8 gol in nazionale li ha fatti contro Far Oer e gli altri mi pare non contro nazionali di prim'ordine.Massaro stesso che stupido non é ha ammesso che anche in allenamento non fa vedere grosse cose sul tiro e non servono 2 mesi di preparazione ad un 21enne per tirare in modo coordinato su...


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia...non é vero. Lo hanno pure detto alla conferenza di presentazione di Neymar. La clausola é stata pagata dal PSG



Peggio mi sento...che pagliacciata, ragazzi


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ah scusa, non lo sapevo, non ho visto la conferena stampa, in quei giorni ho staccato la spina dal calcio in TV
> 
> A questo punto il FFP è ancora più inutile di come scrivevo tempo fa.


Ci mancherebbe...vediamo come finisce a bilancio e se la clausola é stata pagata in un unica tranche o meno ma mi pare di aver letto che é suddivisa in piú tranche stile juve/higuain


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia...non é vero. Lo hanno pure detto alla conferenza di presentazione di Neymar. La clausola é stata pagata dal PSG


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Guarda bene i gol che ha fatto. La meccanica sul tiro in corsa é carente, migliorabile ovvio ma carente. Ha fatto tantissimi gol di testa e diversi su rigore. A memoria non mi pare proprio di ricordare gol da fuori area o comunque in corsa di collo pieno Nuova Zelanda a parte...Ps..3 degli 8 gol in nazionale li ha fatti contro Far Oer e gli altri mi pare non contro nazionali di prim'ordine.Massaro stesso che stupido non é ha ammesso che anche in allenamento non fa vedere grosse cose sul tiro e non servono 2 mesi di preparazione ad un 21enne per tirare in modo coordinato su...



Ho letto adesso quell'intervista...eh niente, devono metterlo la e fargli provare tutte le soluzioni, solo così migliorerà e diventerà completo...anche perchè sarebbe un peccato sprecare quel talento grezzo che si vede. Comunque per me anche il fatto di aver giocato sempre in portogallo non l'ha aiutato


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> *Ha evidenti difetti in coordinazione.*



Eh si, in effetti qui si notano bene gli EVIDENTI problemi di COORDINAZIONE 






P.s. Non fraintendermi comunque Krull, non voglio dire che Andre Silva non abbia difetti ovviamente (magari proprio quelli che gli imputi tu), ma solo che credo sia troppo presto per trarre questo tipo di conclusioni (su qualunque calciatore)


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, non la reputo una cosa normale, ma nemmeno mi scandalizzo. Se uno vuole investire certe cifre è giusto che le investa, l'importante è che ci siano determinati paletti e, soprattutto, che questi paletti vengano rispettati.
> 
> Vuoi comprare Neymar a 200M e dargli 30M l'anno? Bene, fallo, ma deve essere sostenibile.



A me viene da ridere al pensiero del FPF come sistema per rendere il calcio sostenibile e poi vedi che le squadre che oggi sono avvantaggiate da esso sono quelle che per diventare quello che sono hanno avuto per anni bilanci in rosso tenute in piedi dai regali dello stato spagnolo (tasse easy sui mega stipendi) o dai prestiti (banche spagnole zeppe di debiti di società calcistiche)..

Il PSG deve usare sti sistemi ridicoli proprio per i vincoli del FPF che gli andrebbero a fare le pulci al bilancio..ma di certo non c'è il rischio che lo sceicco non abbia i soldi per pagare neymar o Mbappe dato che probabilmente, se volesse, potrebbe comprare il Real intero domani mattina...

Io chiedo agli esperti del forum in tema di regole, ma lo sceicco se vuole può domani mattina fare un aumento di capitale del PSG da 200 milioni e usarli per il mercato si o no? Perché a me è parso di capire che la risposta è NO


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Grossissimi problemi a tirare....uno zoppo insomma





Edric ha scritto:


> Eh si, in effetti qui si notano bene gli EVIDENTI problemi di COORDINAZIONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meraviglioso gol. Ma parlavo di tiro in corsa  e ribadisco che per me non sono soldi buttati...il problema è che bisogna affiancarlo qualcuno di più pronto....che lo aiuti in partita ed in allenamento. Montella onestamente non mi sembra un insegnante di calcio stile Sarri...


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Eh si, in effetti qui si notano bene gli EVIDENTI problemi di COORDINAZIONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai messo proprio il video sbagliato 
rovesciata con pallone schiacciato a terra a 50 cm dal corpo in elevazione. 'na ciofeca... tipo quelle che faccio al mare..


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hai messo proprio il video sbagliato
> rovesciata con pallone schiacciato a terra a 50 cm dal corpo in elevazione. 'na ciofeca... tipo quelle che faccio al mare..



Scherzi? Dalle mie parti alla tedesca vale 11...


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Dalle mie parti alla tedesca vale 11...


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Eh si, in effetti qui si notano bene gli EVIDENTI problemi di COORDINAZIONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se vai a guardare i gol che abbiamo beccato da squadre improponibili da quando eravamo lo squadrone allenato da Ancelotti troverai decine di gol da cineteca... eppure quei giocatori che avevano segnato "il gol della domenica" non e che lo hanno rifatto in campionato.

Lo stesso Bressan (Bressan !) ha segnato un gol CAPOLAVORO.
Non significa che tutti quei calciatori avevano una bella coordinazione al tiro.

Quando penso a coordinazione al tiro (o facilita di tiro) mi vengono in mente subito 4-5 nomi : Van Basten, Papin, Chiesa, Batistuta, Sheva e Pato.

Andre Silva quando tira mi fa piu pensare a Niang che a uno di quelli che ho citato prima.

Ma ripeto che non e che voglio criticarlo a prescindere. Ci sono stati attacanti importanti anche se non erano fenomeni a tirare.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se vai a guardare i gol che abbiamo beccato da squadre improponibili da quando eravamo lo squadrone allenato da Ancelotti troverai decine di gol da cineteca... eppure quei giocatori che avevano segnato "il gol della domenica" non e che lo hanno rifatto in campionato.
> 
> Lo stesso Bressan (Bressan !) ha segnato un gol CAPOLAVORO.
> Non significa che tutti quei calciatori avevano una bella coordinazione al tiro.
> ...



ma sì dai
Belotti gli insegnerà un po' di trick


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2017)

*Secondo Marca sarebbe fatta per Mbappè al PSG. Il Monaco avrebbe accettato i 180 mln proposti dal club parigino e le due compagini si starebbero scambiando già la documentazione. A breve l'ufficialità.*


----------



## neoxes (10 Agosto 2017)

Ergo, Di Maria in uscita...


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca sarebbe fatta per Mbappè al PSG. Il Monaco avrebbe accettato i 180 mln proposti dal club parigino e le due compagini si starebbero scambiando già la documentazione. A breve l'ufficialità.*



Parte l'effetto domino


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Grossissimi problemi a tirare....uno zoppo insomma



Ma in tutto sto casino il Real chi prende al posto di Morata e James? Dubito Aubameyang vada lí a fare la riserva


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

pazzesco
non ho parole
ma soprattutto: REAL MADRID BRUCIATO!
Real che adesso ha urgente bisogno di una punta... 
Mettiamoci in fila raga... è dura adesso...


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso gol. Ma parlavo di tiro in corsa  e ribadisco che per me non sono soldi buttati...il problema è che bisogna affiancarlo qualcuno di più pronto....che lo aiuti in partita ed in allenamento. Montella onestamente non mi sembra un insegnante di calcio stile Sarri...





The Ripper ha scritto:


> hai messo proprio il video sbagliato
> rovesciata con pallone schiacciato a terra a 50 cm dal corpo in elevazione. 'na ciofeca... tipo quelle che faccio al mare..





Djici ha scritto:


> Se vai a guardare i gol che abbiamo beccato da squadre improponibili da quando eravamo lo squadrone allenato da Ancelotti troverai decine di gol da cineteca... eppure quei giocatori che avevano segnato "il gol della domenica" non e che lo hanno rifatto in campionato.
> 
> Lo stesso Bressan (Bressan !) ha segnato un gol CAPOLAVORO.
> Non significa che tutti quei calciatori avevano una bella coordinazione al tiro.
> ...



Onestamente Djici *un po'* di prevenzione in queste critiche fatte *adesso * ad Andre Silva io la vedo (soprattutto nel commento di The Ripper) ma potrei anche essere io ad avere un'impressione sbagliata, può capitare 

Essendoci letteramente cresciuto vedendolo giocare col Milan di Sacchi, mi sento tranquillamente di affermare che, ahinoi, uno come Van Basten non lo vedremo mai più purtroppo, però dai, seriamente, Niang e Andre Silva a me pare evidente, già oggi, che l'unica cosa in comune che possono avere son le strisce rossonere addosso.

Detto con tutto il rispetto per Niang che pure, come calciatore, ha anche i suoi punti di forza anche se, più spesso che no, ben nascosti dietro alla sua tendenza al casinismo estremo quando ha la palla ai piedi.

Ma, anche qui, magari sono io che mi sbaglio io e, verso novembre-dicembre finirò con il darti ragione 

Io son più convinto invece che, per quel che ho visto di lui finora (poco) e per quel che ho letto su di lui (già qualcosina di più), i punti in cui Andre Silva dovrà migliorare (se vorrà dimostrare il suo valore) saranno più relativi alla *continuità* delle sue prestazioni nel corso della stagione.

Inoltre, aggiungerei, che mi sembra anche che non sia un tipo di giocatore che renda al meglio piazzato come punta centrale ma che, come suggeriva anche Krull sopra, sia un giocatore che si esalti di più quando affiancato da un compagno (non per forza di cose più esperto) con cui "dialogare" in attacco.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> PSG senza limiti e senza freni. Dopo Neymar, il club francese si è assicurato anche M'Bappè. Come riportato da diverse testate nazionali ed estere, nella giornata di ieri si è tenuto un incontro tra Henrique ed PSG e Jorge Mendes che cura gli affari del Monaco. Si sono poste le basi per il trasferimento dell'attaccante nel club parigino. Al Monaco andranno ben 180 milioni di euro.



15 giorni fa, l'avevo scritto qui. Mbappe Psg è quasi fatta. Qui, a Parigi non scherzano piu. Dopo le 6 pere, lo Sheikh Al thani ha deciso che bisogna comprare grandissimi giocatori. Adesso, il PSG è davvero uno squadrone. Mancano solo un terzino sinistro ( Kurzawa non mi convince) è un portiere affidabile. Mi sa che quest'anno andro volentieri al Parc des Princes.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca sarebbe fatta per Mbappè al PSG. Il Monaco avrebbe accettato i 180 mln proposti dal club parigino e le due compagini si starebbero scambiando già la documentazione. A breve l'ufficialità.*



Pazzesco


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca sarebbe fatta per Mbappè al PSG. Il Monaco avrebbe accettato i 180 mln proposti dal club parigino e le due compagini si starebbero scambiando già la documentazione. A breve l'ufficialità.*



Posso dire che se va al PSG godo? In questa sessione il PSG ha umiliato Barça, Real e superbia spagnola. Alla fine i 2 club spagnoli son stati ripagati della loro stessa moneta.

Poi è chiaro che per vincere la Champions il PSG ha bisogno di altro ed infatti non penso che la vincerà, anzi il rischio di flop è abbastanza alto. 

Anche con Neymar e Mbappè il PSG è inferiore a Real e Bayern, per me è al livello di City, United, tralasciando il Berça che dopo la cessione di Neymar e la fase calante di Iniesta e Rakitic è un'incognita.

Ora bisogna capire quali pezzi venderà il PSG e farsi trovare pronti a cogliere le opportunità che si presenteranno.

Certo che il PSG è passato dal poter perdere Verratti a Neymar e Mbappé, la potenziale perdita di Verratti avrà fatto incavolare lo sceicco.


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca sarebbe fatta per Mbappè al PSG. Il Monaco avrebbe accettato i 180 mln proposti dal club parigino e le due compagini si starebbero scambiando già la documentazione. A breve l'ufficialità.*



Nel frattempo BeIN Sports (gestito da Investements Sports Qatar) tramite il suo account Twitter in lingua araba avrebbe *negato* (come già scritto anche ieri dal Telegraph) che Mbappe stia per unirsi al Psg.

A me, per ora, sembra che queste notizie su Mbappè al Psg siano più un modo per "validare", nell'opinione pubblica, il "nuovo" prezzo (post Neymar) del cartellino di Mbappè, che una reale e concreta trattativa con il Psg.

Oppure queste smentite son solo di formalità e a breve le spagnole rimarranno nuovamente beffate dal Psg


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

Io la butto lì: il PSG ora ha super abbondanza in attacco, perchè non prendere un esterno rapido come lucas moura che è ciò che ci manca?


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> pazzesco
> non ho parole
> ma soprattutto: REAL MADRID BRUCIATO!
> Real che adesso ha urgente bisogno di una punta...
> Mettiamoci in fila raga... è dura adesso...



Tranquillo il Real prende Kalinic


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io la butto lì: il PSG ora ha super abbondanza in attacco, perchè non prendere un esterno rapido come lucas moura che è ciò che ci manca?



Gioca a sinistra? Io ricordo che operasse spesso sulla destra.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Gioca a sinistra? Io ricordo che operasse spesso sulla destra.



Si effettivamente gioca sempre a destra.. errore mio. Io continuo a sognare il ritorno di deulofeu, meriterebbe di giocare l EL visto che ci ha aiutato molto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io la butto lì: il PSG ora ha super abbondanza in attacco, perchè non prendere un esterno rapido come lucas moura che è ciò che ci manca?



Emamilan, Lucas ha un intelligenza calcistica quasi uguale a Niang. Puo dribblare 5 giocatori perchè ha un accelerazione palla al piede impressionante, pero fa spesso la scelta sbagliata. E arrivato qui a Parigi con tanta pubblicità. Lo considero un giocatore limitato.
Ad esempio, uno come Draxler è di un altra galassia.


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si effettivamente gioca sempre a destra.. errore mio. Io continuo a sognare il ritorno di deulofeu, meriterebbe di giocare l EL visto che ci ha aiutato molto



Mah. Deulofeu è il classico sprinter ancora veramente acerbo tatticamente e che quasi sempre sbaglia cosa fare al momento decisivo. Nel vecchio Milan sembrava forte , ora ci servono giocatori completi. Comunque dai prendere una punta top e una buona riserva di Biglia sarebbe oro colato. Anno prossimo si punterà a migliorare la panchina e fare un bel colpo sull'esterno ad esempio.


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Onestamente Djici *un po'* di prevenzione in queste critiche fatte *adesso * ad Andre Silva io la vedo (soprattutto nel commento di The Ripper) ma potrei anche essere io ad avere un'impressione sbagliata, può capitare


Le "critiche" adesso ci stanno perche non si sta parlando del valore del giocatore, della sua velocita, della sua resistenza o da come si muove in campo. Tutte quelle cose sono cose che migliorano con la condizione fisica e con l'intesa con i compagni.
Invece la capacita a coordinarsi e la facilita di tiro non cambiano con una migliore condizione fisica.
Prendi uno di quelli che avevo citato (Van Basten, Papin, Chiesa, Batistuta, Sheva e Pato) pure a 50 anni la palla la prendono al volo e calciano in modo "limpido".


Edric ha scritto:


> Essendoci letteramente cresciuto vedendolo giocare col Milan di Sacchi, mi sento tranquillamente di affermare che, ahinoi, uno come Van Basten non lo vedremo mai più purtroppo, però dai, seriamente, Niang e Andre Silva a me pare evidente, già oggi, che l'unica cosa in comune che possono avere son le strisce rossonere addosso.
> Detto con tutto il rispetto per Niang che pure, come calciatore, ha anche i suoi punti di forza anche se, più spesso che no, ben nascosti dietro alla sua tendenza al casinismo estremo quando ha la palla ai piedi.


Come detto sopra non stavo guardando il livello di Van Basten e quello di Andre. Ma solo come calciono e ho solo detto che A CALCIARE, Andre assomiglia piu a Niang che a Marco.
Con questo non voglio sminuire Niang anche perche se leggi spesso il forum avrai sicuramente visto che siamo in pochissimi a dire che Niang per caratteristiche e importante per la squadra. E io sono uno di quelli che lo pensa. Non dico che Niang sia forte o scarso, solo che con i suoi strappi e stato importantissimo l'anno scorso fino a novembre.
Pero Niang ce lo possiamo pure dire che ha una coordinazione e una capacita di tiro veramente di basso livello.
Ho preso i top e uno di quelli che reputo tra i peggiori A CALCIARE e ho detto che Andre TIRA piu come Niang che come i migliori.

Come hai detto giustamente Andre gioca meglio con un altro attacante. Pero questo lo sapevano sia Mirabelli che Montella. E sapevano anche che il modulo era il 433...

Infine per darti un ultima prova che non sto criticando Andre, per me dovevamo prendere uno dei tre attcanti in rampa di lancio.
Nel ordine i miei preferiti erano : Dolberg, Schick e Andre Silva.

Lo abbiamo fatto e sono contento ma se non arriva un big allora rischiamo molto.


Finalmente tornando on topic :
Spero che il PSG venga punito pesantamente... e non certo con multe perche per loro quella non e una punizione.

Dobbiamo fiondarci a Parigi perche Cavani, Di Maria e Lucas Moura sono tutti giocatori che possono farci svoltare.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (10 Agosto 2017)

Ma andare decisi su Cavani del PSG?


----------



## neoxes (10 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si effettivamente gioca sempre a destra.. errore mio. Io continuo a sognare il ritorno di deulofeu, meriterebbe di giocare l EL visto che ci ha aiutato molto



Gioca e destra, ma è destro. Quindi da noi potrebbe tranquillamente giocare a sinistra visto che giochiamo a piedi invertiti.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (10 Agosto 2017)

Meccanica di tiro. Considerazioni corrette. Ricordo però che con sessioni specifiche si può migliorarla molto, così come si migliora la meccanica di corsa, tramite esercizi posturali. Quello che non puoi fare é trasformare Giovinco in Andre Silva affinché regga incontrasti con i difensori, almeno non lo puoi fare senza snaturarne le caratteristiche intrinseche.


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca sarebbe fatta per Mbappè al PSG. Il Monaco avrebbe accettato i 180 mln proposti dal club parigino e le due compagini si starebbero scambiando già la documentazione. A breve l'ufficialità.*



Anche il Monaco avrebbe negato di aver ricevuto offerte del Psg per Mbappe ora


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Mah. Deulofeu è il classico sprinter ancora veramente acerbo tatticamente e che quasi sempre sbaglia cosa fare al momento decisivo. Nel vecchio Milan sembrava forte , ora ci servono giocatori completi. Comunque dai prendere una punta top e una buona riserva di Biglia sarebbe oro colato. Anno prossimo si punterà a migliorare la panchina e fare un bel colpo sull'esterno ad esempio.



Secondo me non centra nulla il fatto che prima giocava con giocatori scarsi e allora sembrava forte.
Io l'ho visto semminare il panico in TUTTE le difese della Serie A.
Se poi avesse avuto un Conti terzino per portarli via un avversario o un Keita (nome messo al caso) per dialogare o un Cavani a finalizzare il suo lavoro (ancora un nome messo a caso ) avrebbe fatto ancora meglio...

Come quelli scarsi di Barca e Real che sembrano forti ma poi quando partono da quelli super squadroni si rivelano i scarsoni che sono (Boja, Jese,...).

Noi abbiamo bisogno di uno con quelle caratteristiche.
Qualcuno che prende palla e capace di saltare l'avversario (magari pure piu di uno) andando in verticale.
Perche Calha e capace di mantenere la palla spostandosi in orizontale... ma non andando in verticale.
Abbiamo bisogno di profondita e non dei soliti trequartisti.

Abbiamo bisogno di un ala.
Un Overmars, un Deulofeu, un Lucas Moura, un Cuadrado... non un Rui Costa spostato su l'esterno del campo.


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Ma andare decisi su Cavani del PSG?



Magari il problema è che ha rinnovato da poco e guadagna tipo 12 13 ML all'anno. Inoltre è titolare fisso del PSG la davanti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Anche il Monaco avrebbe negato di aver ricevuto offerte del Psg per Mbappe ora



Caro Edric, ti assicuro che Mbappe è molto vicino al PSG nonostante tutte queste sceneggiate.


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Cut per brevità...
> 
> Infine per darti un ultima prova che non sto criticando Andre, per me dovevamo prendere uno dei tre attcanti in rampa di lancio.
> Nel ordine i miei preferiti erano : Dolberg, Schick e Andre Silva.
> ...



Chiudendo l'offtopic anche io volevo solo aggiungere che in parte son d'accordo con quello che scrivi nell'ultimo post (Schick a me sarebbe piaciuto moltissimo per esempio).

Ma, soprattutto, concordo anche io sul fatto che l'attacco vada completato da un'ulteriore aggiunta, perché restando come siamo messi li davanti se no "rischiamo" troppo durante la stagione (e, se sarà possibile, magari con il famoso Top Player di cui tanto si parla) 

Su Cavani, magari!

Credo basterebbe ampiamente a competere anche per il titolo già da quest'anno ma, almeno per ora, credo che queste ultime notizie su Mbappè al Psg siano infondate e quindi dubito che Psg liberino lui ( o uno degli altri 2) .


----------



## Edric (10 Agosto 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro Edric, ti assicuro che Mbappe è molto vicino al PSG nonostante tutte queste sceneggiate.



E' possibile in effetti, a presncidere dalle notizie che, per ora, si contraddicono vicendevolmente, una cosa è certa mi sembra...

Gli emiri non scherzano e quindi, volendo, la "spesa" potrebbero tranquillamente rifarla


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo. Mbappe e Dembele sposteranno gli equilibri del mercato europeo, finalmente direi anche!
L'effetto domino sarà tutto da godere e potrebbe coinvolgere grandi campioni.
Non resta che aspettare


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> E' possibile in effetti, a presncidere dalle notizie che, per ora, si contraddicono vicendevolmente, una cosa è certa mi sembra...
> 
> Gli emiri non scherzano e quindi, volendo, la "spesa" potrebbero tranquillamente rifarla



Assolutamente caro. Io sono a Parigi e la pista Mbappé non è mai stata abbandonata dal Psg. Le fonte piu vicine al PSG come le Parisien affermano che il ragazz ed il padre sono d'accordo per un trasferimento. Questi qua sono dei pazzi! Ti offrono macchine di lusse, appartamenti. pazzeschi . 
Pensa tel che offerta per Donnarumma era sui 13 M netti e tanti regali( case di lusse , macchine e vari bonus).


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente caro. Io sono a Parigi e la pista Mbappé non è mai stata abbandonata dal Psg. Le fonte piu vicine al PSG come le Parisien affermano che il ragazz ed il padre sono d'accordo per un trasferimento. Questi qua sono dei pazzi! Ti offrono macchine di lusse, appartamenti. pazzeschi .
> Pensa tel che offerta per Donnarumma era sui 13 M netti e tanti regali( case di lusse , macchine e vari bonus).



c'è anche un'altra cosa che il PSG fa e quasi nessuno sa
il PSG lascia i diritti d'immagine completamente in mano ai giocatori.
Neanche immaginate questo cosa vuol dire per un giocatore di una certa fama.
Uno come Neymar, tanto per dire, con l'ingaggio da 30mln, può arrivare ad incassare anche 50mln all'anno.


----------



## malos (10 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> PSG senza limiti e senza freni. Dopo Neymar, il club francese si è assicurato anche M'Bappè. Come riportato da diverse testate nazionali ed estere, nella giornata di ieri si è tenuto un incontro tra Henrique ed PSG e Jorge Mendes che cura gli affari del Monaco. Si sono poste le basi per il trasferimento dell'attaccante nel club parigino. Al Monaco andranno ben 180 milioni di euro.



Bene qualsiasi club si metta di traverso con le spagnole ha il mio supporto, non so voi ma io ne ho piene le scatole del dominio iberico. Non siano noi ma tant'è mi basta per il momento il PSG.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Agosto 2017)

Malissimo per quanto ci riguarda che uno come Mbappè vada al PSG a saturare un attacco già pieno di grandi giocatori.
A questo punto temo che o riusciamo in qualche modo a portare a casa Belotti o ci troveremo totalmente nella melma.


FORSE Fassone e Mirabelli non hanno gestito la faccenda centravanti nel miglior modo.
Speriamo che sappiano quello che stanno facendo va ma ho sensazioni orrende...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> c'è anche un'altra cosa che il PSG fa e quasi nessuno sa
> il PSG lascia i diritti d'immagine completamente in mano ai giocatori.
> Neanche immaginate questo cosa vuol dire per un giocatore di una certa fama.
> Uno come Neymar, tanto per dire, con l'ingaggio da 30mln, può arrivare ad incassare anche 50mln all'anno.



The Ripper, bravo. Questo non lo sapevo. A queste condizione, uno come Neymar, se vince la Coppa del Mondo potrebbe incassare qualcosa sui 80 90 cucuzze all'anno con i 100% dei diritti d'immagine.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> pazzesco
> non ho parole
> *ma soprattutto: REAL MADRID BRUCIATO!*
> Real che adesso ha urgente bisogno di una punta...
> Mettiamoci in fila raga... è dura adesso...




Dici che potrebbero provare già quest'anno con Hazard?
La vedo molto dura che il Chelsea possa venderlo però...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Bene qualsiasi club si metta di traverso con le spagnole ha il mio supporto, non so voi ma io ne ho piene le scatole del dominio iberico. Non siano noi ma tant'è mi basta per il momento il PSG.



Sono con te . Mi hanno rotto le P. E poi, hanno un peso politico immenso nel calcio europeo .Fanno quello che vogliono con l'UEFA.Non dimentichero mai, il gol di testa negato ingiustamente a Sheva nel 2006 nella partita di ritorno contro il Barca.
Basta anche vedere l'arbitraggio scandaloso al ritorno di Barca PSG o durante Real Madrid Bayern( espulsione di Vidal inesistente e Casemiro che doveva prendere un secondo giallo).

Adesso fanno le fanciulle impaurite davanti alla potenza del PSG.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dici che potrebbero provare già quest'anno con Hazard?
> La vedo molto dura che il Chelsea possa venderlo però...



no no... penso cerchino una punta di movimento.
Potrebbero prendere Muller o Sanchez.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Agosto 2017)

ma se ad una squadra come il psg ci fosse un dirigente come Fassone e un ds come Mirabelli che diventerebbe?

tenete conto che tutto il nostro mercato (semi-faranoico) in termini di costo è stato superato dal psg con un solo acquisto....


----------



## z-Traxx (10 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mendes è furbo, bisognerebbe non fidarsi di chi è abituato ad agire nei salottini di potere più prestigiosi. Questo ha visto che il Milan aveva a disposizione tanti soldi e un progetto sicuramente interessante per i giovani della sua scuderia, perciò non ha perso tempo e ha proposto giocatori che hanno bisogno di giocare di più o di indossare maglie più "mediatiche". Di certo, non ci porterà i suoi pesi massimi.



Ma credi che in società si prendano i suoi giocatori ragazzotti per fargli un favore a gratis? Ricorda che Mendes voleva comprare il Milan tramite il fondo Cinese che è azionista della sua società, è stato ricevuto lo scorso anno da Berlusconi per parlare di questo e chissà di che cos'altro, penso che in qualche modo sia dentro al closing o con qualche partecipazione.


----------



## z-Traxx (10 Agosto 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente caro. Io sono a Parigi e la pista Mbappé non è mai stata abbandonata dal Psg. Le fonte piu vicine al PSG come le Parisien affermano che il ragazz ed il padre sono d'accordo per un trasferimento. Questi qua sono dei pazzi! Ti offrono macchine di lusse, appartamenti. pazzeschi .
> Pensa tel che offerta per Donnarumma era sui 13 M netti e tanti regali( case di lusse , macchine e vari bonus).



Infatti invece di sputare su Donnarumma molta gente dovrebbe rivedersi, visto che ha rinunciato al doppio dell'ingaggio e se la testa ti gira a 6 milioni figuriamoci a 13/14


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Infatti invece di sputare su Donnarumma molta gente dovrebbe rivedersi, visto che ha rinunciato al doppio dell'ingaggio e se la testa ti gira a 6 milioni figuriamoci a 13/14



Caro z-Traxx, è assolutamente vero quello che dici. Io per primo. Quando ho letto su le Parisien che l'offerta era reale, mi sono ricreduto su Gigio. Gli hanno fatto un offertona surreale!
Il PSG ha un grosso problema con i suoi portieri, si vocifera che vogliono andare anche su Oblak. Hanno davvero un potere economico infinito.


----------



## Wildbone (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Ma credi che in società si prendano i suoi giocatori ragazzotti per fargli un favore a gratis? Ricorda che Mendes voleva comprare il Milan tramite il fondo Cinese che è azionista della sua società, è stato ricevuto lo scorso anno da Berlusconi per parlare di questo e chissà di che cos'altro, penso che in qualche modo sia dentro al closing o con qualche partecipazione.



Ma il mio discorso è contestualizzato alle mosse di mercato che abbiamo fatto: attualmente in rosa abbiamo Andre Silva, un prospetto pagato 38 milioni di euro nel corso di uno dei mercati più importanti della nostra storia (importante nel senso che non potevamo sbagliarlo nella maniera più assoluta); mi viene difficile pensare che sia stata solamente una "tassa" per assicurarci qualcosa di meglio un domani. Gli altri due giocatori trattati sono stati Sanches e Costa, che per un motivo o per un altro non sarebbe stati propriamente gli investimenti più azzeccati.

Che poi in futuro ci possano essere nuove operazioni con Mendes più vantaggiose per noi, non lo metto in dubbio, e ci mancherebbe altro, dopo tutti questi contatti e i soldi pe AS9; ma per adesso la realtà dice che abbiamo accolto solo lui e trattato altri 2 giocatori non eccelsi (per condizioni contrattuali e potenzialità).


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Ma credi che in società si prendano i suoi giocatori ragazzotti per fargli un favore a gratis? Ricorda che Mendes voleva comprare il Milan tramite il fondo Cinese che è azionista della sua società, è stato ricevuto lo scorso anno da Berlusconi per parlare di questo e chissà di che cos'altro, penso che in qualche modo sia dentro al closing o con qualche partecipazione.



Tu fai troppe supposizioni. Continui a parlare di cose che ad oggi non hanno riscontri certi e scrivi come se ce ne fossero. Ad oggi é solo fuffa. Ad oggi la collaborazione con Mendes ci ha portato solo un ragazzo di buone prospettive ma tutto da costruire e strapagato soprattutto perché all'epoca i prezzi erano molto più contenuti. Ad oggi Mendes ci ha usato e basta. Spero che questa collaborazione porti a qualcosa di buono ma le notizie che circolano su prestiti di 6 mesi per Diego Costa e Falcao per oltre 30 milioni non fanno pensare proprio a nulla di buono


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Agosto 2017)

Questo per me è sopravvalutato e manco poco, però è talmente giovane che ha tutto il tempo per diventare un numero 1, ma anche una chiavica.

Però devo dire che il ragazzo è stato molto furbo a decidere di rimanere in Francia. Mi son riguardato tutti i suoi gol dell'anno passato. Quelli nella Ligue 1 son golletti, perlopiù dettati da errori del portiere o da errori difensivi. Gol veramente suoi, ne ha fatti pochi. Ovvio, 1 gol è un 1 gol, ma per capire il valore di un calciatore bisogna vedere anche che gol fa. Staremo a vedere...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2017)

Comunque, io starei attento all'attacco del PSG: con Cavani avevamo l'accordo, quando ancora non c'erano Neymar e Mbappé; Di Maria sicuramente sarà in uscita con l'arrivo del francese; ci sarebbe anche Draxler che non vedrà mai più il campo con Neymar, probabilmente.


----------



## malos (11 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque, io starei attento all'attacco del PSG: con Cavani avevamo l'accordo, quando ancora non c'erano Neymar e Mbappé; Di Maria sicuramente sarà in uscita con l'arrivo del francese; ci sarebbe anche Draxler che non vedrà mai più il campo con Neymar, probabilmente.



L'importante è approcciare bene lo sceicco perchè se fai una mossa azzardata ti porta via tutta la rosa, tranne i cessacci, con i raccattapalle inclusi


----------

